# Help the Newbie!!(err Oldie!!)



## Jester7 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi people!
It's been decades since I was into slotcar racing - but now I'm back! Now with two small boys, I can relive my boyhood through their eyes (yeah right, step aside son and give my that controller!!).

AFX was my choice then and it is now, even though so much has changed!
My old cars and track leave much to be desired after 20+ years in storage...amazingly most everything still works!! I decided to get some new track (Tomy's Big Block Battlers) figuring I could set up an extensive track and at the very least have a couple new cars. Well, I was in for a big suprise.

The biggest suprise was how amazingly fast the Super G+ cars really are. I remember when the G+ cars came out, and how simple it was to just go "full throttle" all the way around some tracks. What's the fun in that? That really had an impact on me then, as I loved my Magna-Traction cars and the amount of finesse required to race them. That aside, I can totally appreciate the flat-out speed of the Super G's and their traction. But with the Big Block Battlers set, sporting "TWO five foot straight-aways"  , the cars could never even come close to reaching their potential. Busting out the old track and make a screaming straight-away was my intent.

So that's what I did. I assembled a 16 foot long straight with a banked curve and a 9 foot long return that led back into the Big Block Battler mayhem of chicanes, twists and turns. It was only then I could reach full throttle (only momentarily) with the Super G+ cars. Don't get me wrong - I love this kinda stuff!

Here's the problem : By doing this, suddenly everything went out of whack. 
I used Tomy's adapter track to combine old and new. But now either controller controls BOTH tracks! What's up with this? There are no "cross-over" tracks used, or anything else that would apparently contribute to one controller juicing both tracks. Any ideas???

Another question I have is probably frequently asked and perhaps mundane.
What do you guys suggest for replacement tires? I kept my old cars in pretty good shape and have about 10 Mag-Trac cars and about 4 G Plus' in running order....but no tires!! The silicone replacements I have don't cut muster....most often than not they simply fall off the rims. Most of my Mag-Trac cars originally came with the skinny "Goodyear" front tires. The rear tires were also hard rubber - all are now shot...simply brittle, cracked and broken. This can't be rocket-science here!! But most websites offering replacement tires seem to make it so.

Any thoughts and suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!
:jest: J7


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello there Jester, :wave: 

Welcome to the board--you come to da right place!
I'm not sure what the first prob could be. I was thinking the crossovers myself but it sounds like you've checked that out. On the tyre issue, I think there is as many tyre choices as there are slot cars! One of our members here--micyou03 mentioned going to a Home Depot type store and picking up some "O" rings for replacement fronts. This is a very inexpensive fix and works well. Before this day is out I'm sure someone will remedy both issues for you. We have some "rocket scientists" here.  
Cheers!


----------



## Jester7 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Boss9 for the welcome!

Yes, I have heard about using o-rings for the MT fronts but haven't tried it yet. It's worth a look. It's a shame the old Mag-Trac front wheels have the tier, as a nice solid rim with new "shoes" would be nice. I'm sure replacement rims are out there as well but I'd hate to lose the originals.

J7


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

J7 do you have in the older track a piece of terminal track? I suspect that you do and this piece is what is messing up everything. Take it out and you should not have any problem.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Welcome back to this fun hobby Jester! Your story is becoming very common....guys who ran slots as a kid are now returning....with kids of thier own to race with them.

On my cars that I actually race I use "Wizzard" brand silicone slicks. I have NEVER had one of these tires roll off the rim...they fit really snug and the rim doesn't spin inside of the tire. These silicones are super soft...allowing for more speed and handling. I have yet to find another silicone tire that even comes close to performing as well as these Wizzard silicones do.

Here's a link to Wizzard's parts page......down on thier list of parts you'll find the tire tab.......click it and it will detail out all the styles of silicones they sell:

http://www.wizzardho.com/Products.htm

The rear tires that you're looking for are in the PVT series....they come in alot of different hieghts and widths.....but Wizzard also has a tire sizing chart there for you to check out too.......or call them up and tell them what you're in need of for tires and they'll take care of you. One other good thing is these tires perfectly match the width of the wheel......you won't have extra rim hanging outside of the tire like alot of brands do.

Good luck, and feel free to post any other questions you might have....we're always glad to help :thumbsup: Brian


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Track Problem*

If you're using multiple terminal tracks, make sure they're facing the same direction, or you'll have the problem of one controller running both lanes.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hi


i really like super tires, and weird jacks tires. the super tires are only $0.75 a pair. 

http://www.supertires.com/

http://www.geocities.com/[email protected]/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dlw said:


> If you're using multiple terminal tracks, make sure they're facing the same direction, or you'll have the problem of one controller running both lanes.


This happened to me using Atlas track which has 4-screw connectors like old Aurora L & J. I went about half crazy trying to figure it out... "I have the red going to #1, green to 2, black to 3, and white to 4 on all 6 terminal tracks..." duh. All it took was for ONE of them to be installed in the layout backwards. 

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Tire Tires and more Tires for AFX or G+

Weird Jack makes the tires below both are excellent on the AFX and AFX MTs :

AFXS ... A/FX Standards
General purpose .475"od tire for A/FX (1st Generation and Magna-Traction) rear wheels. $1.10 per pair ......or...... 50+ pairs @ $.65 per pair

#AFXBU ... A/FX Butt-Uglies
Low profile .440"od tire for A/FX (1st Generation and Magna-Traction) rear wheels. 
$1.10 per pair ......or...... 50+ pairs @ $.65 per pair

http://geocities.com/[email protected]/bh.htm

Tom Heister makes some excellent tires also:

His S501 are excellent AFX and S401 are great for G+ and the price is right only bad thing is you have to order through the snail mail.

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/silicone.htm

Wizzard has some most excellent slip ons for AFX and XTs:

PVT01 SLIP-ON SILICONE TIRES MEDIUM BLACK - PR 1.35
PVT02 SLIP-ON SILICONE TIRE LOW PRO BLACK - PR 1.35

He also has a very good selection of the AJ'S SLIP ON SILICONE TIRES.

http://www.wizzardho.com/Products11.htm


Slot Car Johnny SCJ has some very nice slip on silicones for G+

AFX/Tyco HO Silicone Tires w/ Rounded Side wall for better cornering & total realism!, "press-on" (6 pair to a bag) $6.00

http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/

Hope this helps

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have used tires from Supertires and Wierd Jack and wasn't dissapointed at all. The prices weren't bad either. :thumbsup: rr

http://www.supertires.com/

http://www.geocities.com/[email protected]/


----------



## Jester7 (Oct 13, 2004)

First up...Thanks to all for your responses and suggestions!

It's very rewarding to know slotcar enthusiasts are still out there, and I am not on an island! Personally, I would take slot car racing over RC any day...and I do love RC cars!!

Roger, you nailed. I was using a terminal track for a 9" straight. DOH!!
No problems now....I should have known better.

TX...I found Wizzard tires at a local hobby shop. They also had a plethora of AJ's tires but I didn't do my homework on their sizes. I bought the whole stock of this guy's PVT02's....seems like they been there for awhile and he was more than happy to get rid of them. They work great for both my Mag-Trac's and G-Plus'. Now onto the fronts. Wizzard has the PVT07 "skinnies" which I will probably try. But I'd also like some front tires that go the width of the rim. I'll give them a call.

Thanks youse guys for some great insight into a realm I have long forgotten and now re-learning the ropes!! I appreciate all your links and suggestions!!
OK enuff of the touchy-feely stuff....LETS RACE!!!

:jest: J7


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

J7 for the AFX tires that cover the front wheel or original Good Yeay "O" rings try SCJ

http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ 

It is best to give him a call as he has so much more that is listed on hiis web site.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome Jester7 (from one newbie to another) 

In case you haven't figured it out yet, ask Roger everything. 

He is wise. 

He is Yoda.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> In case you haven't figured it out yet, ask Roger everything.
> 
> He is wise.
> 
> He is Yoda.



:jest: LMFAO..... Roger "Yoda" Corrie ........that has a nice ring to it....hahah... :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Roger (or is that Yoda), are you referring to the original "wide" AFX/MT front tires that have the built up thin outside edge? I love the look of those tires even though they are an ineffiecient use of material.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Roger (or is that Yoda), are you referring to the original "wide" AFX/MT front tires that have the built up thin outside edge? I love the look of those tires even though they are an ineffiecient use of material.


 I sue am. Its the only front tire that loked good on a stocker or a late model like RRR AFX Fairground Specials. A nice set of steelie or slotted wheels with these t=ires on the front and some good Silicones on the rear and you have a great lookin AFX or AFX MT or XT or even a TJET 

Roger Corrie


----------

